# has been on the list of countries I want to visit



## lavidaesbuena

Morocco has been on the list of countries I want to visit.
Maruecos ha quedado en la lista de países que quiero visitar.

¿Teneís alguna traducción mejor?


----------



## michelmontescuba

What do you mean by "has been"? Do you mean it was but it no longer is? At any rate, "ha quedado" is no proper translation for "has been".


----------



## Agró

Ma*rr*uecos ha quedado *está *en la lista de países que quiero visitar.


----------



## OtroLencho

Agró said:


> Ma*rr*uecos ha quedado *está *en la lista de países que quiero visitar.


Como indica Michel, me quedo con la duda si todavía está en la lista.


----------



## User With No Name

OtroLencho said:


> Como indica Michel, me quedo con la duda si todavía está en la lista.


As far as I am concerned, that sentence in English is incomplete without some context, either express or implied. "...has been on the list *for a long time*," or something along those lines.


----------



## Agró

De acuerdo, la frase no está completa porque falta el marco temporal.
Pero creo que podemos asegurar algo: si ya no está en la lista, entonces debería haber usado "was", ¿no os parece?


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> As far as I am concerned, that sentence in English is incomplete without some context, either express or implied. "...has been on the list *for a long time*," or something along those lines.


I was told by @lavidaesbuena on another thread about the same sentence that, in English, it wasn't necessary a time reference saying how long it has been. Without it, I'm yet to find sense to the sentence though.


----------



## User With No Name

Circunflejo said:


> I was told by @lavidaesbuena on another thread about the same sentence that, in English, it wasn't necessary a time reference saying how long it has been. Without it, I'm yet to find sense to the sentence though.


As far as I'm concerned, the time reference is necessary in English. About the only exception I can think of is that in speech, with stress, it _might_ be possible for "for a long time" to be implicit:

"I would love to visit Morocco."
"Me too. It's on the list of places I would love to visit."
"Yeah, it's _*been*_ on my list."

But apart from specific cases like that, I don't think the sentence as originally provided is complete.


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> But apart from specific cases like that, I don't think the sentence as originally provided is complete.


I agree with you but it seems that @lavidaesbuena doesn't agree with us so wait for his/her explanations.


----------



## lavidaesbuena

michelmontescuba said:


> What do you mean by "has been"? Do you mean it was but it no longer is? At any rate, "ha quedado" is no proper translation for "has been".





User With No Name said:


> As far as I am concerned, that sentence in English is incomplete without some context, either express or implied. "...has been on the list *for a long time*," or something along those lines.





Circunflejo said:


> I was told by @lavidaesbuena on another thread about the same sentence that, in English, it wasn't necessary a time reference saying how long it has been. Without it, I'm yet to find sense to the sentence though.



I suppose part of the sentence was unstated: has been *for many years*. Sorry.

So, is the best translation:
Morocco *has been* on the list of countries I want to visit for many years.
Marruecos *está* en la lista de países que quiero visitar durante muchos años.?


----------



## Circunflejo

lavidaesbuena said:


> So, is the best translation:
> Morocco *has been* on the list of countries I want to visit for many years.
> Marruecos *está* en la lista de países que quiero visitar durante muchos años.


No. But we would need to know if it's already on the list or not to provide an accurate translation.


----------



## Agró

No
Marruecos *está* en la lista de países que quiero visitar *desde hace* muchos años.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Suponiendo que todavía está en la lista, creo que la opción de Agró es la más lógica.


----------



## Ballenero

Sí pero con pret. perf. comp. también es totalmente posible, diciendo:
_Marruecos [siempre] ha estado en la lista de países que quiero visitar [desde siempre]._
Y eso no significa que ya ha estado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ballenero said:


> Sí pero con pret. perf. comp. también es totalmente posible, diciendo:
> _Marruecos [siempre] ha estado en la lista de países que quiero visitar [desde siempre]._
> Y eso no significa que ya ha estado.


Si como dices, le agregáramos (siempre), sería una posibilidad, de lo contrario no creo que tenga mucho sentido.


----------



## lavidaesbuena

Agró said:


> No
> Marruecos *está* en la lista de países que quiero visitar *desde hace* muchos años.



Entonces, ¿ aquí, <<está>> traduce como <<has been>>?


----------



## Agró

lavidaesbuena said:


> Entonces, ¿ aquí, <<está>> traduce como <<has been>>?


Sí, si sigue estando en la lista, cosa que aún no sabemos con seguridad.


----------



## lavidaesbuena

Agró said:


> Sí, si sigue estando en la lista, cosa que aún no sabemos con seguridad.



Sí, si sigue estando en la lista.

Es que <<está>> traduce como <<is>>. Por eso pregunto.


----------



## Agró

He *is* a teacher for 15 years.
He *has been* a teacher for 15 years.

Spanish
*Es* profesor desde hace 15 años.
Ha sido profesor durante 15 años  means he no longer is teacher.


----------



## lavidaesbuena

Agró said:


> He *is* a teacher for 15 years.
> He *has been* a teacher for 15 years.
> 
> Spanish
> *Es* profesor desde hace 15 años.
> Ha sido profesor durante 15 años  means he no longer is teacher.



But here it is es and not está like the other sentence.


----------



## Agró

OK
*Está* en coma desde hace 15 años.
He *has been* in a coma for 15 years.


----------



## michelmontescuba

No concuerdo con la afirmación de que "Ha sido profesor durante 15 años means he no longer is teacher". Todo depende del contexto. Para dar la noción inequívoca de que ya no lo es, habría en todo caso que decir "había sido profesor durante 15 años"

Con respecto a "he has been in coma for 15 years" hay dos posibilidades:

- está en como desde hace 15 años 
- ha estado en coma por/durante 15 años
El mensaje sin embargo es similar, como yo lo veo.

Lo que sucede con "has been" en este hilo es que no se ha dado suficiente contexto. Este creo que es un caso típico de la dificultad que supone traducir frases sueltas.


----------



## Agró

No es tanto el contexto como la geografía. En casi toda España es así, como lo he expresado. En América los usos del pretérito perfecto son distintos.

Si una persona cayó en coma hace 15 años y sigue en coma a día de hoy, decimos
Está en coma desde hace 15 años.

Si esa persona despertó del coma esta mañana diremos
Ha estado en coma (desde hace/durante) 15 años.


----------



## Magazine

lavidaesbuena said:


> Maruecos ha quedado en la lista de países que quiero visitar.


Una solución más fácil:

Marruecos *lleva *en la lista de paises que quiero visitar desde hace mucho años.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Agró said:


> No es tanto el contexto como la geografía. En casi toda España es así, como lo he expresado. En América los usos del pretérito perfecto son distintos.
> 
> Si una persona cayó en coma hace 15 años y sigue en coma a día de hoy, decimos
> Está en coma desde hace 15 años.
> 
> Si esa persona despertó del coma esta mañana diremos
> Ha estado en coma (desde hace/durante) 15 años.


Me parece un tanto extraño eso que dices, pero si tú lo afirmas pues supongo que tengas razón. De todos modos, sostengo mi opinión de que todo depende del contexto. No tengo dudas de que el contexto es capaz de esclarecer cualquier ambigüedad.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Magazine said:


> Una solución más fácil:
> 
> Marruecos *lleva *en la lista de paises que quiero visitar desde hace muchos años.


Si, pero tú añades un pedazo de información vital, creo yo, que el original no trae: "desde hace mucho años."

Es por eso que mientras más información, mejor.


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> Si, pero tú añades un peda*z*o de información vital, creo yo, que el original no trae: "desde hace mucho años."





lavidaesbuena said:


> I suppose part of the sentence was unstated: has been *for many years*. Sorry.


Lo ha añadido aquí.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Magazine said:


> Lo ha añadido aquí.


Pues entonces todos felices.


----------



## OtroLencho

Agró said:


> Si esa persona despertó del coma esta mañana diremos
> Ha estado en coma (desde hace/durante) 15 años.


Ese es detalle que me sobresalta cada vez que topo con españoles; utilizan "he estado" donde yo (español principalmente mexicano) diría "estuve".

Para ustedes ¿hay alguna diferencia entre esos dos tiempos?


----------



## Agró

OtroLencho said:


> Ese es detalle que me sobresalta cada vez que topo con españoles; utilizan "he estado" donde yo (español principalmente mexicano) diría "estuve".
> 
> Para ustedes ¿hay alguna diferencia entre esos dos tiempos?


Claro que hay diferencia.

Esta mañana he estado en el mercado/Ayer estuve en el mercado.
Esta semana me he sentido fatal/La semana pasada me sentí fatal.
Este año he ganado poco dinero/El año pasado gané aún menos.

¿Se ve por dónde van los tiros?


----------



## OtroLencho

Agró said:


> Esta mañana he estado en el mercado/Ayer estuve en el mercado.


En el primer caso ¿nos indica si todavía estás en el mercado [o no]?


----------



## Agró

OtroLencho said:


> En el primer caso ¿nos indica si todavía estás en el mercado [o no]?


No.
Indica que es una acción reciente desde el punto de vista del hablante. El marco temporal (hoy) aún no ha acabado.
En Ayer estuve en el mercado, el marco temporal (ayer) sí está completo o acabado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sin embargo "esta mañana he estado en el mercado" es similar a "esta mañana estuve en el mercado".


----------



## bandini

I don't know about the Queen's English but the use of _"has been"_ to express the present is just the way Americans talk.  It is VERY common.


----------



## Magazine

OtroLencho said:


> Ese es detalle que me sobresalta cada vez que topo con españoles; utilizan "he estado" donde yo (español principalmente mexicano) diría "estuve".
> 
> Para ustedes ¿hay alguna diferencia entre esos dos tiempos?


Well, that depends in which part of the country you live. 

Tuve una profesora gallega que parecía _desconocer _totalmente el pretérito perfecto. Solo usaba el pasado simple. 
En Madrid sin embargo es al revés, el tiempo usado _preferentemente_ es el pretérito perfecto.


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> Sin embargo "esta mañana he estado en el mercado" es similar a "esta mañana estuve en el mercado".


Estoy de acuerdo, aquí usaríamos la primera opción.


----------



## lavidaesbuena

Gracias a todos.

Entonces, los dos mejores traducciones para <<Morocco has been on the list of countries I want to visit for many years>> son los siguientes:

Marruecos *está* en la lista de países que quiero visitar *desde hace* muchos años.
Marruecos *lleva* en la lista de paises que quiero visitar *desde hace* muchos años. ?


----------



## Magazine

Cualquiera de estas opciones es muy adecuada, Lavida, buena suerte


----------

